

Amazon Defends Sale Of Pedophile How-To Guide - durga
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/10/amazon-defends-pedophile-how-to-guide/

======
greenlblue
This is something straight out of an xkcd comic where the guy builds a bot to
buy random $1 items from a website and he keeps getting things that could put
him on an FBI watch list.

~~~
dangrossman
<http://xkcd.com/576/>

